# Correct browser fonts



## roth (Feb 11, 2010)

A couple of years ago (FreeBSD 6, maybe), I apparently had all the fonts I needed in the right combination to display this:

http://wikipedia.org/

And this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_of_mathematical_symbols

Without any missing glyphs. Apparently today that's not the case. Any idea what combination of packages I need from ports to get everything back to working state?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm not sure, a couple of ports I use pull in quite a lot of fonts. 
Pretty much every port from x11-fonts/font-* is installed. 
All symbols and languages look fine to me with firefox.

Also take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and verify that all your font directories are loaded.


----------



## fronclynne (Feb 12, 2010)

It displays fine for me, but . . .

```
$ pkg_info -o /var/db/pkg/* | grep x11-fonts | tee font-list.txt | wc -l
74
$
```


----------



## morbit (Feb 26, 2010)

Mathematical symbols shouldn't require anything special. Eg. Bitstream is sufficient. 
Maybe post list of fonts you have?


----------



## ckester (Feb 26, 2010)

Also a little more info on what's missing would help.

On the main wikipedia page I see some strings in the lists at the bottom that aren't being displayed properly.  But they appear to be for languages I don't read or write, so I'm not too worried about it.   If this is where you're getting 'misses' too, tell us which section and where the strings are within that section. E.g., the sixth string of the section labeled "10,000+" is one of the ones I don't see rendered properly.  The strings are separated by bullets, so that should help with the counting.


----------



## roth (Feb 27, 2010)

To cut a long story short... x11-fonts/dejavu fixed pretty much all problems!

Very nice.


----------

